# What is your VAPE - "Very Addictive Personal Experience"



## MartinDC (1/1/18)

When we talk about "VAPE" each of us expresses our varying preference to the Vape-Stores we frequent, the type of hardware we use, the selection of VapE-Liquid/s tastes, flavours profile/s as well as the VAPE interactive components we prefer, (feel free to add in associated comments and or reasons if you wish.)

*"Here's my VAPE"
*
VAPE Stores: 
Vape Club, The Vape Hub - Boksburg, H2Vape Boksburg, VapeCo Brankenhurst Alberton

VAPE Hardware:
Wismec REULEAUX - RX300 -
SMOK GX350
Coppervape Bottom Feed Mech
Wismec Noisy Cricket l & ll
SMOK TFV8 Big Baby Beast
SMOK TFV8 Baby Beast
Wotofo Freak Show 22mm
Goon lost art 528 Customs
Recoil V1
Troll V2
LIMITLESS 24mm
PULSE 22mm
Limitless RDTA

_Hardware Shopping list:_
Vapresso Revenger Kit c/w 5ml NRG Tank
Geekvape Athena Squonk Kit
Tesla Punk 220w Box Mod
GeekVape Mech Pro Kit
Smok TFV12 Prince Sub-Ohm Tank
Think Vape Finder DNA 250

VAPE Flavour profiles: (no brand names please)
Desserts/Biscuits
Real Tobacco flavour's

_VAPE interactive components:_
Coils (Making my custom own...)
Japanese vape Cotton pads
Coil Master coil kit
UD Vape back pack
Daedalus Pro

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (1/1/18)

Nice post! Here’s mine:

VAPE Stores:
The Vape Guy, The Vape Industry, Vape Cartel, Vape Club, Vapers Corner, Vape King.

VAPE Hardware:
GeekVape Aegis 100W mod 
Smok T-Priv 220W mod 
Nautilus 2 tank
Nautilus X tank
Smok Spirals Plus tank
Hadaly RDA
Goon LP (not received yet/still to be delivered)
Dotmod RDA (not received yet/still to be delivered)


_Hardware Shopping list:_
Dotbox 200W by Dotmod
(I’m sure this list will grow in time/as I look around more)


VAPE Flavour profiles: (no brand names please)
Coffee flavours
Desserts
Tobacco flavours
Fruits
Mild minty flavours

_VAPE interactive components:_
Coils (Going to start making my own very soon!)
Coil Master Ready Box - Coil and Wick kit
Cotton Bacon (because I don’t like Japanese Cotton)
Coil Master Wire Cutter
(This list will also grow in time/as I look around more)

The hardware I have that stands out for me the most right now, is my Smok T-Priv (it just works really well!) and my Hadaly (because it was my first RDA, got me diving into the world of rebuildables and coils).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

MartinDC said:


> When we talk about "VAPE" each of us expresses our varying preference to the Vape-Stores we frequent, the type of hardware we use, the selection of VapE-Liquid/s tastes, flavours profile/s as well as the VAPE interactive components we prefer, (feel free to add in associated comments and or reasons if you wish.)
> 
> *"Here's my VAPE"
> *
> ...



@MartinDC Ohhhhh I love word-plays and your VAPE is brilliant!! 10/10!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

VAPE Stores:
Mr Tobacco (Eden on the Bay), The Vape Guy @BumbleBee, The Vape Industry, Vaper's Corner

VAPE Hardware:
Aspire Gusto Mini
iJust S (for flavour, certainly not for appearance or size!)

EDIT: Extra tank for iJust S 
2 x iJust Start (both in pieces AND I can't find coils for them)

_Hardware Shopping list:_
Eleaf Basal - new on the market (waiting for @BumbleBee to get stock)
And 1 one other ... not sure yet what to buy

_VAPE Flavour profiles:_
Coffee
Dessert
Any other that is not overwhelmingly sweet

_VAPE interactive components:_
Mine are simple :
Charging cables
Wetwipes
Rubbing alcohol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/18)

Vape Stores
Vape King, where it all started, The Vape Guy, Sir Vape, Vape Cartel, Vaperite, VapePulse, VapeMob, Throat Punch
DIY
Vape Hyper, BLCK Vapour, Clyrolinx, Flavour World, ValleyVapour
Vape Hardware
_Mods_
Lost Vape Therion 166
Lost Vape Therion 75
Geekvape Aegis
Captain
Innkin Oceanus
Pico 75
Dagger
RSQ Squonker
Pico Squeeze
SXK Billet Box
_RTA's and RDA's_
Zeus RTA 
Troll RTA 
OBS Crius II RTA x2
OBS Engine Nano RTA x3
Serpent Mini RTA
Conqueror RTA
Peerless RDA
Haku BF RDA clone
Entheon BF RDA clone 
Solo BF RDA clone
Gaia BF RDTA 
Avo 24 RDTA
Exocet for BB
Insider for BB
Hardware Shopping list
Another BB maybe, but I am very happy with what I have. May have to thin the herd a bit to attain the perfect sweet spot for me, will have to see!
Flavour Profiles
Fruit, icy cold
Pudding
Menthol
Anything I can try in diy
Vape interactive components 
Batteries, lots of them
Charger
Coil master coil kit
Wire for building coils
Lots of little screwdrivers and Allan keys
Cotton, CB v 2, Royal, Sreaky
Scale, bases, Nic and flavours
Lots of plastic bottles
The backpacks I need to cart all of this around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MartinDC (1/1/18)

Hi @Carnival, @Hooked and @Room Fogger,
Very interesting, nice to see what other Vapers have as their VAPE

Will be good to see if another Vaper has a longer list than @Room Fogger....

Appreciate the responses ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/18)

MartinDC said:


> Hi @Carnival, @Hooked and @Room Fogger,
> Very interesting, nice to see what other Vapers have as their VAPE
> 
> Will be good to see if another Vaper has a longer list than @Room Fogger....
> ...


I surprised myself, was out of breath after writing that one. I am sure there are others with more impressive lists, maybe they are up to the challenge, like @Caramia maybe?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I surprised myself, was out of breath after writing that one. I am sure there are others with more impressive lists, maybe they are up to the challenge, like @Caramia maybe?



@Room Fogger As a matter of interest, how many of those do you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger As a matter of interest, how many of those do you use?


@Hooked, most of them on a daily basis, believe it or not. 

There is 1 or 2 items that may be finding their way to the classifieds, but as I love to change flavours having the option to swop around makes it easier for me to do so. Some are activity specific, like the Aegis for fishing, but it finds my hand on a daily basis as well. Some I am experimenting with to see where it will lead, like the BB, enjoying it very much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (2/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Vape Stores
> Vape King, where it all started, The Vape Guy, Sir Vape, Vape Cartel, Vaperite, VapePulse, VapeMob, Throat Punch
> DIY
> Vape Hyper, BLCK Vapour, Clyrolinx, Flavour World, ValleyVapour
> ...


Here you go @Room Fogger , and I hope I get them all:

Vape Stores
Vaper's Corner, The Vape Guy, Sir Vape, Vape Cartel, VapePulse, VapeMob, Throat Punch, Vape Hyper, Noon Clouds, Lung Candy

DIY
Vape Hyper, BLCK Vapour, Flavour World
_
Mods:_
Lost Vape Therion 166
Lost Vape Therion 75 BF x 2
Geekvape Aegis
Pico x 2
Kanger Subtank Nano
Kanger Dripbox 80
Vaporesso Target Mini
Rofvape Witcher
COV Mini Volt
SXK Billet Box
Fooksie 213 (currently MIA)
Sigelei 213
Minikin Reborn
Minikin V2
Noisy Cricket ii
Sigelei T100
HotCig R150
DotSquonk
Coppervape BF
VT Inbox
REO Grand LP Raw
REO Grand LP SL x 2
REO Mini LP SL
REO Mini 1
REO P67 LP SL
Mi One
Twisp Cue
iJust 2 x 2

_RTAs and RDAs:_
Wake RTA
Reload RTA x 2
OBS Engine x 5/6
Aromamizer Supreme V2 RTA x 2
Petri 24 RTA
Skyclone RTA x 2
Hussar Dual clone
Smok Baby
Smok Big Baby
Wasp Nano BF RDA
Hadaly BF RDA
Hadaly BF RDA clone x 4
Petri BF RDA
DotRDA
Atomix BF RTA
Odin BF
Cyclone BF x 2
Maze BF
RM BF 2 x 3
OL 16 BF
OL 16 BF clone x 2
Narda BF clone
Avo 24 BA RDTA x 2
Avo 22 x 2
Theorem RDTA
Kanger ProTank 4
Velocity BF RDA x 2
Exocet for BB

DIY:
Fruit
Bakery
Anything I can try in diy (and believe it or not, my recipes are handwritten in a notebook and I mix from there - old school)
And really too many concentrates

Vape interactive components:
Power bank
Car charger (emergencies)
Batteries, lots of them
Charger, EFest 6 bay
Geekvape Tool kit (big one)
Wire for building coils
Lots of little screwdrivers and Allan keys
Hopelessly too many scissors, pliers, screwdrivers
Cotton, CB v 2, Streaky, and the one in the green round tubby thingy
Scale, bases, Nic and flavours
Loads of plastic bottles
Loads of amber bottles
Gear bags x 4/5
Backpack x 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MartinDC (2/1/18)

Hi @Caramia,
That's impressive, 
Now that's a real VAPE list....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/18)

wtf...is there any plaster trowels or concrete mixers that you have forgotten about

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/18)

@Caramia I read @Room Fogger's list but got lost somewhere by the 20'th row of yours looks like you need a museum to showcase your gear

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/1/18)

And ......... we have a winner @Caramia .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/18)

don't worry about me I'll take the last spot.got 
a cue
a kangertech
a broken cheap mod
and a lot of hopefully wishes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/18)

ha a @Room Fogger we are all winners here...just at something else.lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/1/18)

Resistance said:


> ha a @Room Fogger we are all winners here...just at something else.lol


I agree with that. Defnitief.


----------



## Hooked (2/1/18)

@Room Fogger


Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked, most of them on a daily basis, believe it or not.
> 
> There is 1 or 2 items that may be finding their way to the classifieds, but as I love to change flavours having the option to swop around makes it easier for me to do so. Some are activity specific, like the Aegis for fishing, but it finds my hand on a daily basis as well. Some I am experimenting with to see where it will lead, like the BB, enjoying it very much.



@Room Fogger Yes, I also like to change flavours and swopping coils is too much of a schlepp, so I'm going to invest in two or three more devices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger
> 
> 
> @Room Fogger Yes, I also like to change flavours and swopping coils is too much of a schlepp, so I'm going to invest in two or three more devices.



Thats a great way to go @Hooked 
Keep each device dedicated to a certain flavour family
Makes things so much easier

And.... You can never have enough backups.... And you need a backup for the backup...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MartinDC (2/1/18)

Hi @Silver,
totally agree, back up, back up ......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartinDC (2/1/18)

MartinDC said:


> When we talk about "VAPE" each of us expresses our varying preference to the Vape-Stores we frequent, the type of hardware we use, the selection of VapE-Liquid/s tastes, flavours profile/s as well as the VAPE interactive components we prefer, (feel free to add in associated comments and or reasons if you wish.)
> 
> *"Here's my VAPE"
> *
> ...


Definitely have to add in the new SMOANT CYLON 218W Box Mod .... to the shopping list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartinDC (2/1/18)

Resistance said:


> wtf...is there any plaster trowels or concrete mixers that you have forgotten about


Hi @Resistance,

When on the ECIGSSA Vaping Forum ....
wtf - most definitely stands for "Where's the Flavour"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger
> 
> 
> @Room Fogger Yes, I also like to change flavours and swopping coils is too much of a schlepp, so I'm going to invest in two or three more devices.


@Hooked, at work we are spread over 3 buildings, so I just find it easier to set up in the morning, and to grab a different setup when I need to go out. It is a real time saver, and it just makes it easier. May be needing to shuffle and swop/replace/add/get rid of some things I have to achieve the sweet spot, but it is still trial and error. 

I love to swop flavours and this makes it easy to do so. Imo you will not be sorry if you add to the arsenal!


----------



## Resistance (3/1/18)

I saw a guy at the robots asking for a vapemod.is this a new thing or has someone seen it somewhere?


----------



## Resistance (3/1/18)

I also like to change flavours in my cue pod.all my diy's vaped better than it tastes wtf...where's the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartinDC (3/1/18)

Resistance said:


> I also like to change flavours in my cue pod.all my diy's vaped better than it tastes wtf...where's the flavour.


Hi @Resistance,
Now you're talking ... the VAPE lingo ....


----------



## Resistance (18/1/18)

recently acquired two mor cue's and donated one to a stinkies quitter enthusiast.
still kangetertech sub box
still broken mod that's really broken this time
and an ijustS as a gift from my other half
my wish list grew aswell.geekvape mech pro ,a built in tank mod for work and a sxk BB clone just for fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/18)

now there's still 99 vape mods on the wall

Reactions: Like 2


----------

